# Westinghouse l27-w2



## mashandhogan (Dec 21, 2010)

Ok, I believe the backlight or inverrter is out on this tv. The screen comes on for a split second, then goes back out. The flashlight test shows a picture. There is sound, just no piture. Any suggestions??


----------



## davejacobson (Mar 14, 2005)

Buy a new tv. Unless you are able to do some electronic troubleshooting you don't have much of a chance. Inverter modules are usually considered part of the panel and not sold separately.An electronic serviceman may be able to determine the faulty part on the inverter module find a replacement part and repair. The repair cost would likely be $200 or more.You can try shopjimmy.com for used parts but your model given came up with no results.Its possible that one of the back lights is bad not the inverter. That would cause the inverter not to light the lamps also.


----------

